# Bottling Bucket vs. Bottle Filler



## ruggierm1 (Jun 8, 2009)

I have a spigot on my primary. I also have a Ferrari Bottle filler. I know this is probably a dumb question, but can't I just use the spigot to fill my bottles versus the bottle filler? Any help would be apppreciated.


----------



## Luc (Jun 8, 2009)

Bottling from the spigot will splash the wine into the bottle and therefore introduce a lot of oxygen into the wine. Something you want to avoid with a finished wine.....

Using a filler will fill the bottles from the bottom up (as far as I know) and will therefore minimize oxygen exposure.

Luc


----------



## Chateau Joe (Jun 9, 2009)

ruggierm1 said:


> I have a spigot on my primary. I also have a Ferrari Bottle filler. I know this is probably a dumb question, but can't I just use the spigot to fill my bottles versus the bottle filler? Any help would be apppreciated.



I have used the spigot on my pail for yeeeeears without a problem. If your spigot is tapered like mine you can always add enough hose to go to the bottom of the bottle but I have never needed it. Just remember to tip you bottle a little when you fill it. Tip the bottle like a bartender tips a glass when pouring draft beer. You will get little or no splash.


----------



## ruggierm1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Chateau Joe said:


> I have used the spigot on my pail for yeeeeears without a problem. If your spigot is tapered like mine you can always add enough hose to go to the bottom but I have never needed it. Just remember to tip you bottle a little when you fill it. Tip the bottle like a bartender tips a glass when pouring draft beer. You will get little of no splash.



I'll try that. My spigot actually has a plastic tube attached to it that extends down into the bottle. Thanks for the advice.


----------

